# Warehouse Pricing



## web2022

I am looking at bidding on this warehouse and would like to see what you guys would roughly charge for a per push price and also seasonal price, salting included. The lot is roughly 15 acres. Currently we were looking to plow it with a Backhoe with a 12' pusher and two skid loaders with 10' pushers. Typically we are around 30-40" of snow a year and plow about 20 times. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## FredG

You got plenty equipment, I would think the hoe and 12FT would work. Figure the footage more will be willing to help. You got to figure materials.


----------



## web2022

What do you mean by figure the footage? Are you talking about the footage to be plowed?


----------



## FredG

SQ ft, Acreage etc. Break it up width and length. Compare what you get for a smaller lot and add to it. Still got to figure your material.


----------



## JMHConstruction

FredG said:


> SQ ft, Acreage etc. Break it up width and length. Compare what you get for a smaller lot and add to it. Still got to figure your material.


He said 15 acres


----------



## JMHConstruction

I've never used a pusher, how will those do around all those trucks and trailers?


----------



## web2022

The trucks are in and out of that place regularly so I am assuming typically we will not be plowing in between them if there is only one open space, if that makes sense.


----------



## BUFF

It looks like you captured the whole property not just the lot.


----------



## web2022

In the picture yes I did. But I subtracted out the building to get the 15 acres. 
Building-867,260sqft
Whole Property-1,500,000
This puts you at around 14.5 acres and i rounded to 15 to be safe.


----------



## BUFF

Huh..... I would have put the lot at around 6-7acres.
Instead of running both skids with pusher you should consider a KAGE plow/pusher type or SnowWolf Quattro Plow set up for back dragging the docks.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

15 acres and those long runs call for a tractor or wheel loader. Not a skid or backhoe. 

Put one loader in there with a wing plow that's 10-12 foot box and 16-18 feet all open and let it do it all. 

I don't think I would take it unless I had some kind of retainer to cover my machine costs.


----------



## web2022

We were looking into getting a wheel loader so that might be a good possibility for that. I have not really bid any commercial properties quite this big before and would like to know roughly what people would charge or just some type of starting point for me to work off of to get started..


----------



## John_DeereGreen

What's the closest property size wise you've had to this?


----------



## web2022

Around half the size of this one id say.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

And what did you charge as a seasonal rate for that property?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's the biggest 15a lot I've seen in while. 

Loader with skid and pickup.

Best of luck with bid.


----------



## SWestwood

I've never run one but saw this on Protecs youtube channel. Could work well for trailers.


----------



## Hamster360

Unless I am looking at this picture wrong, but it looks like there is way more building than asphalt, not only slightly more than half?


----------



## FredG

I was going to say the same thing. Way more warehouse than asphalt. I know it's a pic but don't seem right. Guys already suggested that it looked like a huge 15 acres.


----------



## FredG

JMHConstruction said:


> He said 15 acres


My bad, must grazed over it. :hammerhead:


----------



## FredG

JMHConstruction said:


> I've never used a pusher, how will those do around all those trucks and trailers?


The pusher work well. Once you learn how to set them. Probably a pull behind would be needed around docks. Pushers will back blade, Not real good tho. But could get it done.


----------



## Doin_It

Use findlotsize.com to measure how many acres you have


----------



## web2022

I have done it multiple times on google maps and now twice on findlotsize.com. The whole lot is 35 acres and the building is 20 acres. I attached the two measurements I did. I was figuring around 5 hours for the bachoe and 6 hours for the two skidloaders. Seem reasonable?


----------



## FredG

Is there green belt on that long stretch were you can shove off in case the backhoe can't make a full pass? Why 5hrs on hoe and 6 on the skids? Use everything you have there till done. I think you could knock it out in 5hrs. You can run the hoe in 3rd gear if the converter does not get hot. Are the skids 2sp?


----------



## web2022

Sorry I ment 6 hours on all the machines. I should of clarified, I was saying for pricing, and yes we would be using them all till its done. There is breaks to dump the snow off on each of the long runs as well. The skid loaders are 2sp to.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

I buy that lot being 15 acres or close. Look at the semi trailers. Van trailers are either 53', 49' or 47' 99% of the time, and are 8.5' wide. When you think about it that way, there's a lot of pavement there.

I still believe you're putting the wrong machines in there, but that's just one person's opinion. I feel that you could handle that with 1 wheel loader with either a big wing plow or push box and have a truck help windrow ahead of the loader. I'm guessing your machine thoughts are coming from the experience with smaller lots, where they'd be fine but on something this size with the length of runs you need something heavy to move that kind of snow.

Besides, it's going to be cheaper to rent one loader (25-30K pounds) vs a backhoe and 2 skids. But I also think you're probably in over your head asking the questions you're asking about this site.


----------



## FredG

Figure your salt usage. Maybe 800 pounds per acre or however you estimate it.


----------



## BUFF

John_DeereGreen said:


> I buy that lot being 15 acres or close. Look at the semi trailers. Van trailers are either 53', 49' or 47' 99% of the time, and are 8.5' wide. When you think about it that way, there's a lot of pavement there.
> 
> I still believe you're putting the wrong machines in there, but that's just one person's opinion. I feel that you could handle that with 1 wheel loader with either a big wing plow or push box and have a truck help windrow ahead of the loader. I'm guessing your machine thoughts are coming from the experience with smaller lots, where they'd be fine but on something this size with the length of runs you need something heavy to move that kind of snow.
> 
> Besides, it's going to be cheaper to rent one loader (25-30K pounds) vs a backhoe and 2 skids. But I also think you're probably in over your head asking the questions you're asking about this site.


Winner!!!!! Should take no more than 2hrs with this equipment for average (2-4") storms.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

BUFF said:


> Winner!!!!! Should take no more than 2hrs with this equipment for average (2-4") storms.


Shoot, I was trying to figure out how anyone plows 20 times with only 30-40 inches of snow.

We average over twice that and infrequently hit that many trips for plowing. I must be doing something wrong.

OP, you figure less than an acre per hour per machine? You sure about that?

(Waiting for whistles and bells and sirens and flashing lights and dancing girls for my official 10,000th post)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

One more thing, are you plowing by Philly or in another part of Pennsyltucky? 

That will affect the pricing greatly. Because then we need to use CityTow pricing.


----------



## FredG

Do you own the hoe and the 2 skids?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Kind of personal to be asking if he's the pimp, don't you think Fred?


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Kind of personal to be asking if he's the pimp, don't you think Fred?


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Good one!


----------



## web2022

Yeah we own the backhoe and skid loaders. We are near Harrisburg PA


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Pretty close to Philly then. 

That's a $40-50K per push job then.


----------



## FredG

web2022 said:


> Yeah we own the backhoe and skid loaders. We are near Harrisburg PA


Personally I agree with the loader thing above. I think you need to use what you own at this point tho. Hustling I'm guessing 3.5 to 4hr with said equipment. Don't leave piles, Push off if bogging down.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty close to Philly then.
> 
> That's a $40-50K per push job then.


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: How you figure he's close to philly.


----------



## web2022

Were not that close to Philly?? And 40-50k really? Per push?


----------



## web2022

Were not thay close to philly?? And 40-50k per push really??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

FredG said:


> :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: How you figure he's close to philly.


He's closer than I am.


----------



## LapeerLandscape

Mark Oomkes said:


> Pretty close to Philly then.
> 
> That's a $40-50K per push job then.


Mark, dont forget that was on a 5 acre site I believe so you will have to triple that number for 15 acres. That citytow guy could really bid. You would only need 1 job per year at that rate.

Congrats on your bid count...


----------



## FredG

10,008. Woop Woop woop :yow!: :yow!: :yow!: :clapping: Thumbs Up


----------



## FredG

Web, How do you know the warehouse does not want a dedicated loader. Most of the time on a job that size they want one there. Not saying you can't get it done with what you own. I would check if the hoe is acceptable.


----------



## FredG

web2022 said:


> Were not that close to Philly?? And 40-50k really? Per push?


No not really, He's messing with you just having fun for a few laughs. There busting a guys chops from Philly.


----------



## web2022

The people who plowed it previously used an old backhoe skid loader and 2 old trucks to plow it.


----------



## Randall Ave

FredG said:


> 10,008. Woop Woop woop :yow!: :yow!: :yow!: :clapping: Thumbs Up


I hope his laptop didn't explode! I wonder if MJD sent him a special award.


----------



## FredG

web2022 said:


> The people who plowed it previously used an old backhoe skid loader and 2 old trucks to plow it.


Your golden than. Are you going to have to store material on site and did the previous Contractor.


----------



## Maclawnco

web2022 said:


> The people who plowed it previously used an old backhoe skid loader and 2 old trucks to plow it.


That info says to me they paid hourly. No rush, use the oldest and slowest junk in your fleet and make more money.

There's no reason to store materials on site for this sized location.


----------



## FredG

What if he don't have a storage facility of size. O, I forgot he should not be bidding then. T&M is okay with me.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

web2022 said:


> The people who plowed it previously used an old backhoe skid loader and 2 old trucks to plow it.


So they went with low bid and don't really care about the level of service.


----------



## FredG

Mark Oomkes said:


> So they went with low bid and don't really care about the level of service.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: payup


----------



## SnoFarmer

soo a old plow will not clear snow like a new plow?

what is the difference?
the snow doesn't care what is used to move it.

perceptions...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> soo a old plow will not clear snow like a new plow?


It depends.

An old Meyer will not clear snow like a Boss V. Or a Blizzard\SnowEx expanding plow.

So no, not in all cases.

And it was more in reference to the lack of efficiency of equipment to clear 15 acres. No one in the biz, trying to make more than beer money is going to be that inefficient.


----------



## FredG

I was going to say the something. Didn't feel like putting the spoon in. Furthermore I don't think the client would care either.


----------



## SnoFarmer

back to perceptions. mark:terribletowel:

A old truck and plow can be just as efficient as a new one.

all that matters is the final product for the client.

and for the contractor what matters is profit.

ps a :terribletowel:behind the wheel of a new shinny plow-rig may not be as proficient as a skilled operator in a old truck.


----------



## SnoFarmer

FredG said:


> I was going to say the something. Didn't feel like putting the spoon in. Furthermore I don't think the client would care either.


your spoon is in it now.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer said:


> A old truck and plow can be just as efficient as a new one.


Or it may not be.

BTW you blooming:terribletowel::terribletowel::terribletowel:, my oldest truck is a '93.


----------



## FredG

I already stated a loader would be much better, But I hardly think a 4sd hoe and 2, 2sp skids is inefficient. Unless you have operators with no snow experience.


----------



## FredG

SnoFarmer said:


> your spoon is in it now.


Ya you put yours in first tho. :laugh: :waving:


----------



## SnoFarmer

FredG said:


> Ya you put yours in first tho. :laugh: :waving:


leader:dancing:
follower.:terribletowel:


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, lets get back on topic please so we don't need to close this thread out


----------



## SnoFarmer




----------



## Doin_It

I've measured every corner and get just under 13 acres.............


----------



## FredG

Doin_It said:


> I've measured every corner and get just under 13 acres.............


The 28 acre site you got, costco, And the 12 acre site your going to bid on in the other threads. You should just be able to get your bid on warehouse using the same method. You can do this, Break it down or add to it based on your other jobs, If happy with your earnings. Know body knows besides you or a local competitor what money you can or cannot get. This type of pricing is based on your location.


----------



## Doin_It

FredG said:


> The 28 acre site you got, costco, And the 12 acre site your going to bid on in the other threads. You should just be able to get your bid on warehouse using the same method. You can do this, Break it down or add to it based on your other jobs, If happy with your earnings. Know body knows besides you or a local competitor what money you can or cannot get. This type of pricing is based on your location.


I'm not understanding your comment. The OP says this lot of his he's looking to quote is 15 acres, I measure 13. Depending on what he's using this can be 1 to 2 hours more work then he's figuring. I should have been more specific on what I was saying.


----------



## FredG

Doin_It said:


> I'm not understanding your comment. The OP says this lot of his he's looking to quote is 15 acres, I measure 13. Depending on what he's using this can be 1 to 2 hours more work then he's figuring. I should have been more specific on what I was saying.


My bad I had you mixed up with the OP.


----------

